# smoke house cutout



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice pics. I just love cut outs.
Tom


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice pictures. Is the building called a smoke house by the owners? It sure is a nice looking building. I'm not used to seeing smoke houses w/ plastered inside walls. Maybe it is a cook house? How old a structure is it? Any idea?

Did you notice if the sawn studding was circular sawn or maybe sawn by a sash saw? How about the nails that held the plaster lath? Were they cut nails, wire nails or hand forged?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Nice pictures. Is the building called a smoke house by the owners? It sure is a nice looking building. I'm not used to seeing smoke houses w/ plastered inside walls. Maybe it is a cook house? How old a structure is it? Any idea?
> 
> Did you notice if the sawn studding was circular sawn or maybe sawn by a sash saw? How about the nails that held the plaster lath? Were they cut nails, wire nails or hand forged?


 
The owner called it a smoke house. It had a flue for a stove. Im guessing it may have been a temporary dwelling until the homesteaders got there house built. I didnt pay much attention to the wood or nails. The wood is probably cottonwood. The shame of it is the owner of the house payed me to remove the bees so he could demolish the building. It was a good stong built building and would probably be there long after the newer house is gone. When he tears this one down it will be the last of the original farmstead


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

wow, what a shame to tear down that building. That would make such a great workshop for me


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, what a shame. If they haven't already demolished the building the local historical society might like to have it. There may even be an Historical Architects group in the area who would like to at least take drawings of it.

I'm glad you took some photos so it isn't totally lost to demolishion. Do you have any more photos of the building?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*more photos added*

I went back and added some more photos. Notice there is a door on the inside back wall that goes no where. I will be down in the Gueda springs area next week I may drive by and see if the building is still there. 

"http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/fdhoover/cutout/?action=view&current=bee9-1.jpg"


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks riverrat.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

the old soke house is still standing maybee the owner has changed is mind


----------

